
Bitcoin Mining Unprofitability Calculator - jkbit
https://calc.randomcrypto.org
======
rossdavidh
So, since I'm pretty much totally uninvolved with Bitcoin, let's see if I
understand this. The graphic is meant to suggest that, with current trends,
energy costs, etc., bitcoin mining will become unprofitable in the first half
of 2019? Or am I misunderstanding what I'm seeing?

~~~
wmf
This calculator is a little confusing, but it looks like it shows that mining
is currently unprofitable (revenue is lower than costs) and will never be
profitable. Bitcoin mining with retail hardware and retail electricity has
almost never been profitable since ASICs came out.

